# Isle of Man TT: Kennaugh Breaks Boardmans Record



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2015)

Whilst being very impressive, even allowing for developments in bike technology/clothing

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/34392853

One thing is in my mind, is it exactly the same course as the TT itself??


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Oct 2015)

I hope so. 
/What would be the point if it isn't


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2015)

True enough

Just thought there might be slight deviations, due to practicalities 

It's certainly a good time, I doubt John McGuiness could do it 
Guy Martin would have a go............


----------



## BrumJim (2 Oct 2015)

Having been round the TT Course, I can't see why you would need to do any slight deviations.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2015)

BrumJim said:


> Having been round the TT Course, I can't see why you would need to do any slight deviations.


Just curious, as to whether, due to any traffic issues/road-works/etc..., parts of the course were missed//route altered


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2015)

It is the same course. Ridden it myself in the International Cycling Week in the late 80's twice.

1.23 wow... I was 1.45 ish. 

It's hilly. Some of the speeds coming off Snae Fell are impressive. The start from Douglas is a fast down hill. It did cross my mind what would happen if an old fella stepped out on me doing 50 plus as he popped for a paper at 6am.... The roads were closed but peds could still cross.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (16 Nov 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> True enough
> 
> Just thought there might be slight deviations, due to practicalities
> 
> ...



True regarding mcguiness/Martin but nothing more thrilling than seeing mcguiness take the lap record from a standing start and the senior win at 40+ this year. Love the Isle of Man


----------

